# new project design



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

cold to get into the workshop poor light and cant finish of the projects on the go but no rush

so saw a drawing in a carving magazine and took a photo for future work need to scale it to the size I want.

started a drawing of a dragon for a carving not right yet but its more rewarding than watching tv at night so with some modifications to do here they are


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I picked up a copy of "Carving" magazine yesterday and cut out horse pattern also. Thinking of doing a larger one as a gift for my sister.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I know their sticks aren't too popular here, but check out the cold steel dragon cane. It's based on a old Chinese design. They found a way to keep all the detail but rounded everything out nicely.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

whilst waiting for the varnish to dry got on with the new project

the dragon .fair amount of work to do on it


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing this one grow


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its play time, wife's out for the day .Walked into the workshop and its perishing cold put a radiator in there to warm the place up .but will pop in to start after coffee

Mixing resin to glue the toppers on in this temperature isn't very clever, viscosity is very thick. And takes more mixing

the dragon is proving challenging not sure to put the teeth on it facing up or down so will go with the flow


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

play time is over well for his week

not as much done as i had hoped. still pretty crude looking


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

modifying the dsign as i go at the moment loking for advice on antler tips or bone to insert as the dragons teeth and horns.

what is easier to cut and shape ?

its harder material to use unlike horn

The dragon is based on different animals the beak based on a eagles , texturing on its head based on a crocodile , the ears are based a a collared lizard and the crop below the neck is based on a iguana with the neck texture on a carp. probable turn out like a real mess .

But as Mark has said designer firewood ??????


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Another method could be to use White Milliput to initially roll out to a rough shape press onto the topper and smooth out and shape, this is easily done using dental toos and water which leaves a very smooth finish - sets like stone.

If you have any Milliput any colour give it a try on a scrap piece and when dry do a strenght test on it (bash it)


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

having a look how wild life carvers attach there birds legs using epoxy putty so it looks the way to go. but as I want to use do some ukibori behind the teeth I will have to attach them when the dragons painted
also looked at the airbrush you use glops have decided to get it but cant find it so could you post it again when you have time as I prefer to get anything on recommendations from people.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good morning Dennis

This is the airbrush kit I bought - from RDG Tools - http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/









I later added another airbrush set - specifically for the gravity feed res on top as I found that you don't use a lot of paint on toppers









For a very good instructional set of videos on airbrushing can highly recomend a set of 7 videos on youybe :- Airbrushing Wildfowl Carvings.

The cleaning during painting is the method I have adopted and works well - it is important not to let any paint (acrylic) dry in the brush.

Milliput is a 2 part epoxy putty and for something that small I don't think you need any wire, one of the stickmaker I know drills antler coronet to add a wood shape and then builds it up with 2 part epoxy to shape and carve a animal head - lokks good when finished and painted


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks for the info much appreciated


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I really like your design cobalt. Have you considered small diameter brass or stainless steel wire? Say 1/16".that's about 1.58mm I think You can shape the end fairly easy then cut to the length yo want for each tooth. the metal teeth would make it stand out. Or once cut you could spray paint them. That may be to small maybe coat hanger wood be a better size.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I use Magic Sculpt, which is like milliput, not sure which is more available over the pond.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Not firewood yet Dennis. Concept is solid. Sometimes I put things up for a bit and looking at it a few days later the "right" method pops into the old noggin.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a tad more done . ended up using dowel for the teeth of the dragon .trying to keep vunerable parts of it as strong as possable .still a way to go yet but nearing the end . will nuse 8mm eyes but will fix them in when most of the texturing is done.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job on the teeth cobalt, good looking Dragon. look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking good, using the ribbed dowels is effective, well done


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Gloops said:


> Good morning Dennis
> 
> This is the airbrush kit I bought - from RDG Tools - http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/
> 
> ...


thanks for info have ordered the airbrush should be here tomorrow (Friday)looking for supply of paint for it now


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I mostly use the common acrylics from most art shops and have also used water colours but these are not as forgiving as acrylic.

On my latest topper I am using "plasticine" as a masking medium for covering areas where paint is not required, it is more malleable for fitting on contoured surfaces as on a carving and when on can be trimmed to shape with a blunt knife.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the kit has just arrived really good service .problem is now I have to accommodate it in my small workshop. So it means a good clear-out. Just trying to fit a pint into a quart? .Its all the debris I create whilst carving as the wife says not the tidiest of people .have to agree with her trouble is I am to focused on achieving my goal its only when I stop and look after the aftermath it sinks home.. I am looking around for the best paint to use other than my tube paints as I don't want to block up the air gun

thanks for tour help . good idea to use plasticine

Thanks for all your ideas it all helps a combination of wire and a epoxy putty I can see being useful.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

been kept busy with of things to do haven't been in the workshop .shopping around for paints.

need to get on with the dragon but intend to use the airbrush on it.

picture of the new toy


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking setup cobalt. Be sure to ware a mask when using it,


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

getting back to finish of the projects well trying to

started back on the dragon marrying it to a shank so I can dress the topper not sure if I like the ears but we shall see how it turns out

spent half a hour or more straighten the shank


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome looking dragon cobalt. You did a great job on the teeth. Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like it's ears.

I don't think I would change anything.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The ears I did on the lines of a frilly lizard ,perhaps I should have got them to flow better into the head

The teeth where pieces of dowel .quite a few changes from the original drawing its easy to make precise marks with a pen but carving it is a bit more cumbersome .So changes where made during the carving


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

ears seem ok to me, are you going to have a go with the airbrush on it?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

No work done in the shed as of yet lack of motivation but a few drawings done in the warmth of the room .Thinking of makeing the dragon and griffin part of a interchanable sytem before i finish carving it . along with a few other drawings .

I have to say Americans have a great decoy site with some out standing carving on it and has made me look into a wide range of waterfowl as changeable toppers for myself

I need a few particular shanks to work on so it looks like I will have to buy some the ones I have are okay for working shanks but would like some up to show standards like a nice chestnut a crackle glaze type finish on a hazel and a pinkish flec in some hazel I have seen

I havnt even started to use the air gun yet but the days are getting longer just hope they don't get colder

couple of photos as to where I am at although I may redraw then a bit smaller


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

my grandaugther new request she wants a baby duck billed platypus she was surprised when I gave her a egg lol

had to explain that they lay eggs don't think she believed me its because of the advertisement on tv there showing .its difficult to say no but she will have forgotten in a couple of weeks time she said like this . So will wait and see if she asks again


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think it would be a fun project whether she remembers or not.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

added a bit of texturing to the dragon so a bit further .It seems evry timer I start it something crops up which is a have to do

I had intended to add a bit of ukibori but went just for the texturing


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> added a bit of texturing to the dragon so a bit further .It seems evry timer I start it something crops up which is a have to do
> 
> I had intended to add a bit of ukibori but went just for the texturing
> 
> ...


Lookilg good Dennis, like the scales on the neck.


----------

